# Somebody is a good boy... :)



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!! Looks like you had a nice day!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Blue suits him! Congrats! Rally or BN?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

BN. 

I was such a nervous wreck. And he wasn't. Even had a slouchy sappy smile on his face on that dreaded sit stay. 

There was one thing I absolutely loved watching was a 12 (my guess) year old boy who showed his border collie mix in BN A, it was SO GREAT to see. And he got first place with 196 (I think?). It's nice to see boys+_young_ people in obedience.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cute! Congratulations


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Yep...somebody is probably always a good boy  Congrats to his trainer too!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay! Great job, cool photo


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats and very nice!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> There was one thing I absolutely loved watching was a 12 (my guess) year old boy who showed his border collie mix in BN A, it was SO GREAT to see. And he got first place with 196 (I think?). It's nice to see boys+_young_ people in obedience.


Hey if he were just a little older I might be asking to meet him


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Blue looks good on your handsome boy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!! You were so worried. Now maybe you can relax the next time. Maybe Jacks doesn't like training. I had a horse like that. Horrible to ride at home but worth every hassle at home, he was a superstar in the ring. 

You go girl!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Now maybe you can relax the next time.


*I hope* Right now I'm back to being a nervous wreck about the 22nd. I just hope he pleasantly surprises me again by being Mr. Mellow.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is so happy with his ribbon. Congratulations! And good luck on the 22nd.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on 1st place! He looks so satisfied and content. Good Luck on the 22nd. Will he be getting his 3rd leg in BN?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy said:


> Will he be getting his 3rd leg in BN?


I wish! It will hopefully be his 2nd leg. :crossfing

The first try was the one last month with the judge hanging over Jacks and hitting him in the face with his tie as he did a full utility type exam on Jacks. :no: This came after a very long day of judging regular obedience. I imagine he was flustered when it came to BN. Plus I guess he's been ill (?) and might have been off his game. He didn't do a walkthrough either or pregame speech, which is something that most judges for Rally and BN do, assuming they are dealing with beginners. I remember it threw a lot of people off at that trial (even though I think it's ridiculous to do a walk through when it's your basic heeling pattern).

Yep, I'm still griping about that simply because Jacks HAD that leg otherwise. He did everything else perfectly. Tarnation!


----------

